# Stewart co.



## RPRICE (Nov 5, 2013)

i was wondering if anyone else hunted Stewart, and what signs/deer are you seeing.  
we have a clup off of hwy39 about 7miles from 27 on the river.  i haven't seen any chasing yet but the scrapes are being kept very clean and the young buck have been sparing for about 2 weeks. 
any other input??

good luck guys and be safe!


----------



## JimD (Nov 5, 2013)

I saw a decent buck in a wide open field with a doe this morning, so they must be starting.


----------



## RPRICE (Nov 5, 2013)

good deal. i'll be down there for 6 days next week so maybe i'll be just on time!


----------



## blkbow111 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing yet in randolph county. Will be there this weekend for 9 days hopefully will see some activity.


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw 5 bucks a doe and 2 foxes this evening. The first I saw was 5 minutes behind a doe and followed her trail. He was a 3 year old that would have been a shooter, but all the points on his right side were gone. The three smaller bucks I saw were fighting. Last buck I saw was also on the same trail as the doe.


----------

